# One kitten. More to come?



## SuperSimoholic (Sep 16, 2010)

My Bethesda has just had herself a baby.

Around 1PM she kept coming down stairs to me and meowing and running back upstairs, and then doing it again, and my uncle said that's a sign that she's close. I finished my breakfast and sat in the room with her. Her "bed" is under my wardrobe, where I've taken the draws out so it's a big sheltered empty space - She picked it a couple of days ago. It's out of sight from the bed, where I was sat, but I checked on her and she was asleep.

Suddenly I hear here meowing, kinda like the way a Tom meows at a lady cat. I was like "What's going on!?" and ran to check on her and I could see the baby, already half way out - She only meowed like, 6 times, and it was done in a matter of seconds, literally, like 30 seconds later it's born. Now she was just eating the bag, that was reddish pink, looked like a piece of meat. I was expecting more, but no.

A couple of hours later and everything settled, my uncle assures me that it's normal for kittens to be hours apart, that's if there are more. Her stomach is still pretty big, and people keep pointing out that her stomach looks like it's still moving and you can feel lumps across the front of her stomach, but I think the lumps could just be the milk behind her teats and the "moving" might just be breathing.

I'm just wondering if it's normal for a cat to go this long, since about 1:30PM, only having one? Is there any way to tell if she is going to have another, or should I just wait a day or so? We don't have a car or anyone who can give us a lift on short notice, so a trip to the vet is kinda out - Unless it becomes an emergency.

[P.S. I know I should have gotten her neutered ages ago, I'd been bugging my Nan about taking Bethesda to get neutered but there were things that kinda put that on hold, and we were planning to to it after Christmas. Complications carried on past Christmas and I know it's not really a good excuse but things like this skip your mind a bit when there are more pressing things going on...]


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I think 8 hours is a little long with only one born, if you think there may be a possibility of any more i would just give the vet a quick call it will give you peace of mind...I'm sure one of the cat people who have had litters will come and give advice that is pretty accurate....


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

If this was my kitty I would definitely be on the phone to the vet, better safe than sorry. I am not an expert though, and I do hope some breeders come along.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It isn't impossible for her to stop and then start again but it isn't usual. Phone your vet and ask their opinion - really you ought to have done this a while ago as it is now out of hours and you will be charged more  A vet may come out to you rather than taking your cat in but again it will cost more.
There may well be only the one kitten but it is better to make sure.


----------



## SuperSimoholic (Sep 16, 2010)

She doesn't seem to be in any discomfort or pain, the kitten is suckling and meowing and physically fine.

I've been looking around the net and some people say it's fine, and it might just be the kitten's have different fathers, and had healthy kittens days apart. Others say that it's it's a bad sign if it's anywhere past 2 hours apart.

I'm thinking tomorrow morning, I'll ring the PDSA - They'll be able to tell me if she's having more or not, and even if she's not, at least they can still check her over.



lymorelynn said:


> It isn't impossible for her to stop and then start again but it isn't usual. Phone your vet and ask their opinion - really you ought to have done this a while ago as it is now out of hours and you will be charged more  A vet may come out to you rather than taking your cat in but again it will cost more.
> There may well be only the one kitten but it is better to make sure.


We don't have that kind of money :/ We're in the money range and eligible for the PDSA.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

SuperSimoholic said:


> She doesn't seem to be in any discomfort or pain, the kitten is suckling and meowing and physically fine.
> 
> I've been looking around the net and some people say it's fine, and it might just be the kitten's have different fathers, and had healthy kittens days apart. Others say that it's it's a bad sign if it's anywhere past 2 hours apart.
> 
> I'm thinking tomorrow morning, I'll ring the PDSA - They'll be able to tell me if she's having more or not, and even if she's not, at least they can still check her over.


I am not a cat breeder.. so what I say maybe twaddle.. But personally I would be quite worried now.. Just in case there was a problem. I know they can stop, then re start.. But it is an awful long time.. Please call a vet..

I have known people loose there much cherished pets due to simply waiting to see what happens..


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

SuperSimoholic said:


> She doesn't seem to be in any discomfort or pain, the kitten is suckling and meowing and physically fine.
> 
> I've been looking around the net and some people say it's fine, and it might just be the kitten's have different fathers, and had healthy kittens days apart. Others say that it's it's a bad sign if it's anywhere past 2 hours apart.
> 
> I'm thinking tomorrow morning, I'll ring the PDSA - They'll be able to tell me if she's having more or not, and even if she's not, at least they can still check her over.


I would call a vet, remember that as you bred her on purpose, the PDSA wont help you in any way, esp if she needs a £700 c-section if she has more kittens to come. Also they cant tell over the phone she will have to go in, if you pay a donation I dont think they will accept that you would have to pay the actualy consult as you bred her, dont take the kittens in, just take mum.

I never leave anything to chance and have a vet on hand 24hours when my girls are giving birth, and im the up the vet quicker than you can say 'vets' if anything appears wrong, you cant be complacement (sp?) when a cats giving birth as if you leave it too long anything could happen.
Remember not to let her outside as she will become pregnant again, let us know what the vets say, most are now 24hours if you ring the normal number it comes up with a emerge one 

Edit: just re-read your post, if this started at 1.30pm and you left her alone upstairs and not with her or watching her she could have been straining without you knowing, Id phone the vets right now and possibly take her in, cats can stop the birth However they only do it if they are highly stressed normally in the wild if they feel threatend


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> I would call a vet, remember that as you breed her on purpose, the PDSA wont help you in any way, eso if she needs a £700 c-section if she has more kittens to come.
> 
> Remember not to let her outside as she will become pregnant again, let us know what the vets say, most are now 24hours if you ring the normal number it comes up with a emerge one


I liked the advice. cause this Lady knows what she is talking about.. xxx
So please if you just ring your vet and see what they say.. xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It is a myth that kittens with different fathers can be born days apart I'm afraid.
If anything changes in your cat's condition do not hesitate to phone a vet. If money is the problem explain the situation to them but your cat's welfare must come first.
You see now why it is best to have a female cat spayed before this kind of thing happens. She may be fine and only have one kitten and I hope that is the case.
Keep a careful eye on her tonight though.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

feel her tummy if you can i you can feel any kitten sized lumps i would be worried and take her to the vets asap. Was she big? if she was just having the one kitten she prob wouldnt be very big at all. Is this her first litter? I know first litters can be quite small, one is unusual but it can happen


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> It is a myth that kittens with different fathers can be born days apart I'm afraid.
> If anything changes in your cat's condition do not hesitate to phone a vet. If money is the problem explain the situation to them but your cat's welfare must come first.
> You see now why it is best to have a female cat spayed before this kind of thing happens. She may be fine and only have one kitten and I hope that is the case.
> Keep a careful eye on her tonight though.


I have only heard of this a few times about few days apart However it was one dad, and it was a litter of 12 and only 4 survived 



Marley boy said:


> feel her tummy if you can i you can feel any kitten sized lumps i would be worried and take her to the vets asap. Was she big? if she was just having the one kitten she prob wouldnt be very big at all. Is this her first litter? I know first litters can be quite small, one is unusual but it can happen


not really true about first litters, ive never had a first litter smaller than 4, gone up to 6 on the first! had a smaller 3rd litter! It doesnt really matter what litter is is, but have seen 1 a few times, but they said that the tummy is rippling and kits are moving, so have to be more! you prob wouldnt even know she was in kitten if there was only 1 kit, would be tiny lol!



momentofmadness said:


> I liked the advice. cause this Lady knows what she is talking about.. xxx
> So please if you just ring your vet and see what they say.. xxx


thanks! just re-wrote most of it lol!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> I have only heard of this a few times about few days apart However it was one dad, and it was a litter of 12 and only 4 survived


I've never actually come across it - I have heard of it but not in my own experience. Kittens born a day or so apart is not due to them being fathered by different toms though. 
If I was in this position I'd have been on the phone hours ago. I can only say SimplySimoholic, don't delay in phoning please. Taylorbaby is right, anything could be wrong


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> I've never actually come across it - I have heard of it but not in my own experience. Kittens born a day or so apart is not due to them being fathered by different toms though.
> If I was in this position I'd have been on the phone hours ago. I can only say SimplySimoholic, don't delay in phoning please. Taylorbaby is right, anything could be wrong


I just think that in this ladies case mum had to many kittens and gave birth to some of them early, was only 1 dad though, so I actually dont have any expereince of the different dads, Im not sure why I brought this up now :crazy: im very tired lol!


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

I have no advice to give sorry but hope the new mommy is ok love her xx


----------



## SuperSimoholic (Sep 16, 2010)

I rang the PDSA and explained everything, the woman said the vet will ring us back and after I tell him the situation he'll decide weather we should bring her in tonight or tomorrow.

She was big enough to know she was pregnant, I only felt anything move inside her about 2 weeks ago. I don't really know what is considered big or small? 
Apparently this isn't her first, my auntie said she'd had a litter with the woman she used to belong to. She was still very small when we got her and I was told she was 8 months old when she came to us. So I can't be certain, but this should be her second litter.

I didn't breed her on purpose, just things have been a bit crazy here and we've not had a real chance to stop and think. I'm not going to leave it this time, the first chance I get I'm going to have her, and the kitten spayed. And I didn't leave her to get pregnant to gain profit, I don't plan to sell them, and if we can't find them good homes with people we know will look after them, we'll keep them.

I've been with her the whole time. The longest I've period been away from her is about 10 mins. She's not stressed, she's been purring all day and completely relaxed, has no problem with us going near her.


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

In cats, litters can have multiple fathers, but the litter will be delivered all at once. Litters can range from 1 to 13 kittens, with an average of 4 or 5. Generally the interval between kittens is 10-30 minutes but the mother may rest a long time between delivering each kitten. However, more than 12 hours between kittens is probably the time to call your vet and ask for a professional opinion.

The way it works is that when a female cat is in heat, she will seek a male. The act of penetration by the Male stimulates her to ovulate multiple eggs. These eggs are then individually fertilized by a different sperm. This may be from one or more males. The fertilized eggs will then spread out and implant along the uterine horns and develop to term together.

Female cats have been known to accept other males to mate at days 10-14 of pregnancy. It has been reported that this can result in a second younger pregnancy. This process is called "superfetation". 

However, it has not actually been scientifically proven to occur and remains one of these myths that people talk about but have never actually seen happen, as many of the known cases have never gone full term and the female has lost both pregnancy's leaving documentation of the process, with an unscientific conclusion and a more theory based finding.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you TT :thumbup: I knew all of that - I'm just a bit tired  You put it so eloquently :thumbup:
Hope all goes well SimplySimoholic


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

SuperSimoholic said:


> I rang the PDSA and explained everything, the woman said the vet will ring us back and after I tell him the situation he'll decide weather we should bring her in tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> She was big enough to know she was pregnant, I only felt anything move inside her about 2 weeks ago. I don't really know what is considered big or small?
> Apparently this isn't her first, my auntie said she'd had a litter with the woman she used to belong to. She was still very small when we got her and I was told she was 8 months old when she came to us. So I can't be certain, but this should be her second litter.
> ...


oh my god 8 months old and already had a litter  : ( I hope that she is older as that is just absoultly terrible :frown2: poor poor baby, let us know what the vet says


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

You've called the vet which is the right thing to do, but my guess is the vet, when she calls back, will tell you to leave it until the morning since your cat is not distressed. It's very easy to think there is another kitten to come when in fact it's just uterus that hasn't yet contracted back to its normal shape. Gaps of several hours, even a day, between kittens, are quite common.

She already had a litter raised and gone by the time she was 8 months??! 

Liz


----------



## SuperSimoholic (Sep 16, 2010)

Well if she really was 8 months when we got her then she should be 2 now, because we've had her 16 months.

I know, I looked at her when she was still tiny and thought "how on earth could this little thing have had babies already!?" I just hope the woman who had her before us didn't get her just to sell kittens  We've had kittens before when I was much younger with our older cats but we NEVER took as much as a £1 from them, because they were all friends, family and neighbours. It's not right unless it's been done professional.

The vet did say, that if we still have concern in the morning to bring her in - But, good news - I think I was just over reacting, as her stomach is nearly back to the way it was and I can't feel any large lumps in her stomach at all! She's been up and eaten too! Poor thing was either starving, or couldn't wait to jump back into bed with her baby (the food bowl is right next to her bed).

Here's some pictures for you guys:


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

aww bless dosent she just look the content mommy there adorable. xx


----------



## SuperSimoholic (Sep 16, 2010)

shells said:


> aww bless dosent she just look the content mommy there adorable. xx


She's content because she only has one to worry about XD!

I was a little saddened by the fact that she might only have one but now I think about it, it's going to be SO much easier to keep and eye on them when they get bigger.

EDIT: I just had a go at sexing and looks like they're a "she" ^^
Me and Lee picked out a "temp" name last night, and we thought about "Skyrim" for a girl, then it's Sky for short - and that way their names link, because "Skyrim" is a computer game that's being made by Bethesda Softworks - And the kitten was made by Bethesda! ^^


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Many small rescues will help with neutering costs and also Cats Protection so there is really no need for "accidental litters" these days. So much more help is available now to help owners who may struggle for one reason or another to neuter their pets.

I hope you'll check out this link and anyone else who may may need it 

Cats Protection: What we do: Neutering: Financial assistance


----------



## SuperSimoholic (Sep 16, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> ...


No no, I know it's our own fault and I should have gotten her spayed. It wasn't about money, because we are eligible for PDSA help but it was more about time and priorities, and I know my cat should have been near top but there's been a lot of problems here and anything not considered an "emergency" is just kind of left, and my Nan didn't consider an unspayed cat an emergency. Like I said in my OP, I'd been bugging my Nan every so often to make an appointment, but it was "ok, I'll do it tomorrow" and there were other things going on and it just slipped our minds.

I know it's not any reason and a bad excuse at best, and I said before that as soon as I can I'm going to get her and the kitten done. I'm not going to let her out again, but sadly this means I'll have to keep her in my bed room, as the front door is constantly going and people like my mum and sister don't always care to make sure the living room door is closed and the stairs go straight to the front door so I can't even let her roam the entire upstairs :/

EDIT: By the way, just in case I look like a complete ass by depending on PDSA - every time we used them we always give around £20-30 as donation.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well that's a happy Mum and a healthy looking baby there, and if she's the only one she'll probably be huge, getting all the milk. Enjoy it!

Liz


----------



## SuperSimoholic (Sep 16, 2010)

lizward said:


> Well that's a happy Mum and a healthy looking baby there, and if she's the only one she'll probably be huge, getting all the milk. Enjoy it!
> 
> Liz


Yeah, and I just got my Nan to agree to letting us keep her - She'll be coming with me and my partner when we move out ^^

At first I was a bit worried because she couldn't seem to find a teat, but now she's all good!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Very cute pics.. 
I think your lucky she has only had one...

I hate to go on.. But Im sure you will do what is best for yours cats..


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely chunky baby  
I'm glad you phoned the vet even if it did seem like over-reacting :thumbup1:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

SuperSimoholic said:


> Well if she really was 8 months when we got her then she should be 2 now, because we've had her 16 months.





SuperSimoholic said:


> I was a little saddened by the fact that she might only have one but now I think about it, it's going to be SO much easier to keep and eye on them when they get bigger.


well you had 16 months to neuter her, I dont think that you can be 'sad' that she only had one kitten, I think that you should be really happy, are you now going to neuter her and not let her out as she can get pregnant again right away? Will you keep this kitten?

reamember to keep a eye on her and weigh the kitten everyday at the same time.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> well you had 16 months to neuter her, I dont think that you can be 'sad' that she only had one kitten, I think that you should be really happy,


I can remember when we used to foster pregnant rescue cats, so many passed through our home over the years ... I used to PRAY that the litter would be small as we had so many kittens looking for homes and not enough good PERMANENT ones waiting 

Things haven't changed rescue wise alas and I know rescue friends still feel this way. So your comment made me think of those days. The smaller the litter the better for me


----------



## SuperSimoholic (Sep 16, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> well you had 16 months to neuter her, I dont think that you can be 'sad' that she only had one kitten, I think that you should be really happy, are you now going to neuter her and not let her out as she can get pregnant again right away? Will you keep this kitten?
> 
> reamember to keep a eye on her and weigh the kitten everyday at the same time.





SuperSimoholic said:


> ... I know it's our own fault and I should have gotten her spayed... there's been a lot of problems here and anything not considered an "emergency" is just kind of left, and my Nan didn't consider an unspayed cat an emergency...
> I know it's not any reason and a bad excuse at best, and I said before that as soon as I can I'm going to get her and the kitten done. I'm not going to let her out again...


And I managed to convince my Nan to let us keep her, as me and my partner will take her with us and Bethesda when we get our own place.

Size-wise the kitten is pretty plump, and Bethesda is eating well. I've been checking on them both every couple of hours or when ever the kitten meows.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm glad all went well for mom and baby. You're so lucky it's only one kitten, I'm very jealous  I've been hoping my cat will only have one, she's due on thursday, but I think there are three or four in there. We're keeping one either way and both my grandads are taking one and hopefully thats that! On another note, my cats spay is already booked for May 19th and payed so we don't put it to the back of our minds. Our male cat is neutered now but we'll get her spayed anyway incase of her getting outside or falling ill. I would suggest doing the same just so it doesn't get put on hold


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I agree you're lucky she only had one!

Breeding can be heartbreaking, and actually dangerous if the people involved don't really know what they're doing.

If there had been a situation you could have lost the baby, and or mum!!

Get them both spayed as soon as it's appropriate.

If i were you i would be having a serious talk with everyone who lives in the house concerning open doors, and the importance of keeping your cat inside until she is spayed! It may not have been the priority before, but make sure it is now!!

The kitten looks a good size, but make sure you are keeping an eye on the weight.

Everyone here has lots of advice to give, but we all ultimately have the best interest of the animals at heart.


----------



## SuperSimoholic (Sep 16, 2010)

The doors thing is easily understood by the people that live in this house, but my Mum and sister don't, and they are very careless.

The kitten, her name is officially Pigget now, is just getting fatter. She's almost the size of a large hamster and it's not even been 2 days yet!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

That sounds good.

Liz


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

You're looking for a weight gain of around 100g each week.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

SuperSimoholic said:


> The doors thing is easily understood by the people that live in this house, but my Mum and sister don't, and they are very careless.
> 
> The kitten, her name is officially Sky now (unless it turns out it's a boy), is just getting fatter. She's almost the size of a large hamster and it's not even been 2 days yet!


I know how this feels. When I lived with my parents I wanted the cats to be indoor only but my mom kept letting them out. The result was my cats from there are still with my parents because it seemed cruel to keep them in when I moved as they were used to going out.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

SuperSimoholic said:


> ​


My goodness, she looks so much like my cat Henry! Cute baby too!


----------



## SuperSimoholic (Sep 16, 2010)

She's about 130g. I wish I'd weighed her right away, but I'll start weighing her around 4 every day while Bethesda is eating.

Every couple of hours or so, Bethesda keeps getting out of the box and sitting by me or my partner - Since my partner's gotten home she's been doing it a bit more because she's more attached to him than to me. As soon as she hears the kitten meow she's back in there but I'm wondering if this is normal?



Gratch said:


> I know how this feels. When I lived with my parents I wanted the cats to be indoor only but my mom kept letting them out. The result was my cats from there are still with my parents because it seemed cruel to keep them in when I moved as they were used to going out.


I know, I initially wanted Bethesda to be an indoor cat, but she was already used to going out from her first home and she was dying to get back outside again. My partner thinks it's cruel to have an indoor cat but I think as long as it's never been outside, it can't miss something it's never had. And Pigget will probably be let out too because there's no way with 4 other cats coming in and out, the summer coming so the windows are going to be open all the time and my mum and sister coming and going all day long!

EDIT: We decided on a different name, It was suggested as a joke and Lee thought it was much better than "Sky" so now she's been renamed "Pigget" (pronounced like [pig-ette]) because she looks like a piglet ^^
So I'm gonna go back on all my other posts and edit where I've written "Sky" to "Pigget"


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

SuperSimoholic said:


> She's about 130g. I wish I'd weighed her right away, but I'll start weighing her around 4 every day while Bethesda is eating.
> 
> Every couple of hours or so, Bethesda keeps getting out of the box and sitting by me or my partner - Since my partner's gotten home she's been doing it a bit more because she's more attached to him than to me. As soon as she hears the kitten meow she's back in there but I'm wondering if this is normal?
> 
> ...


Every day at the same time is great!! 

It's completely normal for mum to run back to baby when it cries, a good sign she is looking after the baby properly so yeah all good there!!

It isn't cruel AT ALL to have indoor cats, in fact it's much kinder in many ways. Outdoor cats face many many dangers, from people, as well as plants, toxic chemicals, other animals etc etc. The list is endless. Some people have had their beloved pets poisoned, stolen, hurt or even killed! Not everyone likes cats remember! I personally don't agree with outdoor cats.

Indoor cats need not be bored and unhappy, there are many toys you can get to provide brilliant stimulation for them. My kitties are indoor and very happy to be. If you must let them out, make it on a harness, or have your garden enclosed in a suitable way to make it safer for them.

I look forward to seeing more pics, and hearing about Pigget, she looks like a very sweet kitten.


----------

